# FE Study group



## noodles (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I am hoping to write the FE exam in April 2008. I am looking for other people in my situation who would be interested in forming a study group / online support. I graduated from my engineering degree last year in the UK and immigrated to Canada this year, March 07. My degree is in electronics and telecommunications systems. I am pretty confident I can prepare for the exam myself it would just be nice to be in contact with other people in my situation. Drop me a line if interested.

Thanks,

Chris

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris,

Have you applied and been approved to take the FE? If not, I strongly suggest that you apply to a jurisdiction so they may be able to evaluate your transcripts and such as there are usually equivalency issues with non-US degrees.

Best of luck in your preparations!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

^ You are going to need to have your foreign education evaluated by a 3rd party to see if it is comparable to an ABET accredited degree. I've heard this can be a real bitch to do. It will take more time than just your typical application to a state board.

This is assuming you are looking to take it in the US. I don't know the rules in Canada.


----------



## noodles (Nov 2, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Chris,
> Have you applied and been approved to take the FE? If not, I strongly suggest that you apply to a jurisdiction so they may be able to evaluate your transcripts and such as there are usually equivalency issues with non-US degrees.
> 
> Best of luck in your preparations!
> ...



Thanks JR,

I submitted my transcripts to the engineering body here in Alberta, Canada - APEGGA. I am now registered with them as an 'examinee candidate'. As such I am required to sit the FE exam and one engineering economics module. I didn't feel this was fair as I don't see a difference between a UK engineering degree and a Canadian one. So yes I am approved to take the FE exam although my Canadian counterparts in Alberta are not required to do so.

I appreciate they have rules so I have resigned myself to sitting the FE exam, I figure the revision won't do me any harm other than the usual stress of exam preparation.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 4, 2007)

Im a foreign CE/SE from Phils with 13 years of experience already passed National Professional Practice Exams with APEGGA and already written FE last Fall, I hope I will be able to pass that FE to be able to have PEng here in AB. Good luck to your FE Prep.



noodles said:


> Thanks JR,
> I submitted my transcripts to the engineering body here in Alberta, Canada - APEGGA. I am now registered with them as an 'examinee candidate'. As such I am required to sit the FE exam and one engineering economics module. I didn't feel this was fair as I don't see a difference between a UK engineering degree and a Canadian one. So yes I am approved to take the FE exam although my Canadian counterparts in Alberta are not required to do so.
> 
> I appreciate they have rules so I have resigned myself to sitting the FE exam, I figure the revision won't do me any harm other than the usual stress of exam preparation.
> ...


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 4, 2007)

Once I have passed FE I will apply for Principles and Practice in US, US is better than Canada in Engineering practice and salary.


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 4, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Once I have passed FE I will apply for Principles and Practice in US, US is better than Canada in Engineering practice and salary.




In case you dont have study materials, check on these websites for FE

http:\\www.ncces.org

http:\\www.eitexam.com

http:\\www.ppi2pass.com

Doyou have NPPE stuff?, I have mine for sale if you want.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> In case you dont have study materials, check on these websites for FEhttp:\\www.ncces.org
> 
> http:\\www.eitexam.com
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 5, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> :dunno:


Sorry I didnt know that it is baaned on this website. Correction by the way..

http://www.ncees.org

Im not making any adds here I just wanted to share my experiences because Im a foreign trained engineer, when I came to North America I dont know where to go look for FE review stuff until I have discovered it myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

^^^ It's all good. I would point you into one other direction.

http://www.pedp.com/

Click on the link along the left-hand side that reads _PE Exams, Manuals, &amp; Workbooks_. These are excellent review materials for the Principles and Practice exam in the Civil discipline.

Best of luck in your preparations.

Regareds,

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 5, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Sorry I didnt know that it is baaned on this website. Correction by the way..http://www.ncees.org


I was just messing with you. It is OK. :thumbs:


----------



## zeeshan (Nov 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> Hi,I am hoping to write the FE exam in April 2008. I am looking for other people in my situation who would be interested in forming a study group / online support. I graduated from my engineering degree last year in the UK and immigrated to Canada this year, March 07. My degree is in electronics and telecommunications systems. I am pretty confident I can prepare for the exam myself it would just be nice to be in contact with other people in my situation. Drop me a line if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...




Hello,

I am planning to take FE exam in 08, April as well. I graduated from Canada and have moved to USA , MA. Which state u r planning to take the exam?


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 7, 2007)

zeeshan said:


> Hello,I am planning to take FE exam in 08, April as well. I graduated from Canada and have moved to USA , MA. Which state u r planning to take the exam?




If you are registered with APEGGA you can write it either Calgary or Edmonton, or New Brunswick they have it there too, but it is better you try to write it in MA and have your registration there.


----------



## EE_Calgary (Jan 8, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> I was just messing with you. It is OK. :thumbs:


Hi Chris,

I am an immigrant myself and just recently passed the APEGGA economics exam. I have decided to take the FE exam instead of the 5 technical exam options given to me by APEGGA. I have started (shall I say-- struggling? ;-)) to go over the review materials I bought for the FE exam. I live in Calgary and is also looking for other examinee(s) to be in contact with on this matter. I'll be happy to share an online forum with you and others. I have a bachelors degree in electronics and communications engineering and masters degree in electrical and electronics engineering technology.

Cheers!

Rommel


----------



## ControlFreak (Apr 8, 2008)

EE_Calgary said:


> Hi Chris,
> I am an immigrant myself and just recently passed the APEGGA economics exam. I have decided to take the FE exam instead of the 5 technical exam options given to me by APEGGA. I have started (shall I say-- struggling? ;-)) to go over the review materials I bought for the FE exam. I live in Calgary and is also looking for other examinee(s) to be in contact with on this matter. I'll be happy to share an online forum with you and others. I have a bachelors degree in electronics and communications engineering and masters degree in electrical and electronics engineering technology.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...



Hey Rommel,

How are you progressing on your review?

I'm on the same situation as you do .....BSECE from the Phils., based in Edmonton, out of school for 8 years. I've been trying to convince myself to take FE for awhile. I probably need it now so might as well try it.

Are you planning to try this coming April, 2008. Which review material are you using?

Did you decide on what PM exam are you taking? General or Discipline Specific (Electrical I supposed).

I imagine FE is not that hard. We just need enough time (which I dont have due to workload) to prepare.

Anyways keep in touch! Maybe we can share some info.

[email protected]


----------



## zjyonan (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

i am writing FE exam in Calgary on Oct. 2008, please advice me if anyone has any information like books, courses and website to help me in the exam, already i knew only one website eitexam.com.

Thanks,

ZJ


----------



## K. Gandhi (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,

If anyone who is taking the Oct. 2008 in Houston TX. wants study together gimme a hollar. Email: [email protected]

My background is Structural but needs to refreshen the material.

Thanks,

KG


----------

